# Slow responsive Windows 10 laptop



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a Dell 1511 laptop upgraded to Windows 10 from Win 8.
But since a few days it has become damn slow and unresponsive many a times.
Even opening the file explorer or the control panel has become a task itself.
Dont know where the actual problem lies.
Pl help me out...
Below is my sysinfo log

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Single Language, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3976 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 943624 MB, Free - 822684 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 04NGGW
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have a *Dell 1511* laptop upgraded to Windows 10 from Win 8.


You appear to actually have a *Dell Inspiron 15R 5537* laptop.
What's the exact service tag/serial number and express service code number on yours?

Your laptop has a decent processor with a benchmark score of 3259, and it has 4 GB of RAM, so it shouldn't be running slow.
Since we don't know how you use it and what you have installed and running in it, there could be a number of reasons for its slowness.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Hi,
My service tag is C5SZS02
and express service code is 264-724-174-10.

I dont have much apps installed on it. And i use it for official purposes only like checking mails,using office etc. I dont have any games or other such apps installed.
Still,at times,it is unresponsive and slow.
Rgds
SJ


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> My service tag is C5SZS02
> and express service code is 26472417410


You have THIS *Dell Inspiron 15R 5537* laptop.
It shipped in April 2014 in India and came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.
It came with a single 4 GB module of DDR3L-1600 RAM, so that means it has an empty slot for adding another module.
You should add another 4 GB DDR3L-1600 module so it's running with 8 GB instead of only 4 GB of RAM.

A computer suddenly running slow and bogging down could be caused by an infestation of malware, spyware, etc..
Go here, then click the "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.
If you receive a warning that this file is unsafe to download, ignore the warning.
Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.
Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.
Several seconds may pass before the scanning process starts, so be patient.
Click the "Logfile" button.
When the log appears, save it.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.
After you submit the log, close AdwCleaner. If a warning appears, click "Yes".

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

I use ADWCleaner on a regular basis and it is a great tool; but,

If your PC is running slow or has issues with suddenly freezing, a very common cause, these days, is a failing hard disk drive and a dirty little secret is that hard disk drives are outrageously fragile when they are running. An overly simple explanation is that they are seven times more fragile than a raw egg and even the slightest bump can hurt them. The problem is so rampant that virtually all newer drives have a shock sensor who's purpose is to record excessive shocks so the manufacturer can tell you that your warranty has been voided.

Luckily, there is a relatively easy way to find out if this is what's going on. Go to http://www.hdtune.com/download.html and download hdtunepro_560_trial.exe which is free for 15 days. I'd suggest you save it before you install it; but, either way, you need to install it and run it.

Look first on the Health tab. The most important numbers are what is in the data (fourth) column for (05) Reallocated Sector Count and (C5)Current Pending Sector. If either one of them is not zero, plain and simple, the drive is failing. As long as it's there, you might want to look at (BF) G-sense Error Rate. The number in the data (fourth) column is how many times the drive has detected excessive shocks.

Even if (05) and (C5) are zero, I would strongly suggest for you to go to the Error Scan tab and run it by clicking Start. It may take hours if you have a one or two TerraByte drive; but, that is the surest test to verify the drive's operation. If even one red box appears, you found the reason why your PC is freezing.


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

flavallee said:


> You have THIS *Dell Inspiron 15R 5537* laptop.
> 
> Several seconds may pass before the scanning process starts, so be patient.
> Click the "Logfile" button.
> ...


# AdwCleaner v6.010 - Logfile created 01/09/2016 at 10:48:08
# Updated on 12/08/2016 by ToolsLib
# Database : 2016-08-31.4 [Server]
# Operating System : Windows 10 Home Single Language (X64)
# Username : SJ - SHIVALPU
# Running from : C:\Users\Dell\Downloads\AdwCleaner.exe
# Mode: Scan
# Support : https://toolslib.net/forum

***** [ Services ] *****

No malicious services found.

***** [ Folders ] *****

No malicious folders found.

***** [ Files ] *****

No malicious files found.

***** [ DLL ] *****

No malicious DLLs found.

***** [ WMI ] *****

No malicious keys found.

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

No infected shortcut found.

***** [ Scheduled Tasks ] *****

No malicious task found.

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{3CCC052E-BDEE-408A-BEA7-90914EF2964B}
Key Found: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{61F47056-E400-43D3-AF1E-AB7DFFD4C4AD}
Key Found: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E2B98EEA-EE55-4E9B-A8C1-6E5288DF785A}
Key Found: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\mjdepfkicdcciagbigfcmdhknnoaaegf

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

No malicious Firefox based browser items found.
No malicious Chromium based browser items found.

*************************

C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1271 Bytes] - [01/09/2016 10:48:08]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1344 Bytes] ##########


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

DavisMcCarn said:


> I use ADWCleaner on a regular basis and it is a great tool; but,
> 
> Luckily, there is a relatively easy way to find out if this is what's going on. Go to http://www.hdtune.com/download.html and download hdtunepro_560_trial.exe which is free for 15 days. I'd suggest you save it before you install it; but, either way, you need to install it and run it.
> 
> Even if (05) and (C5) are zero, I would strongly suggest for you to go to the Error Scan tab and run it by clicking Start. It may take hours if you have a one or two TerraByte drive; but, that is the surest test to verify the drive's operation. If even one red box appears, you found the reason why your PC is freezing.


Hello,
I have attached the screenshots of HD Tune Pro.
Didnt get a single red square though...!!
Do you find anything abnormal or the culprit for slowing down my system?

Rgds


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm glad that the HDTune error scan showed no errors; but, your second screen shows it has logged 261 excessive shocks and 35 Calibration Retry events. 
The first should put you on notice that the drive is being handled too roughly. Sometimes; its just a little too much, other times it isn't and, no matter what, you need to get something to back your stuff up on. Flash drives are dirt cheap, theses days, and even portable 500G drives are only about $45 (U.S.).
When I Googled the drives model number (ST1000LM024), it appears as a Samsung Spinpoint drive which now carries Seagate branding (Seagate bought Samsung's hard disk division in 2011). The drive also appears to be prone to "sticktion" wherein the heads get stuck to the platters and, when it tries to spin up, can't (Just like trying to drive the car with the emergency brake set).
If I were you, I'd wait until day 14 of the HDTune trial and run it again. If the G-Sense value or the Calibration retry numbers have gone up, rerun the error scan.
Its rare; but, every once in a while, I run into a drive where the read scan slows to a crawl in one area and I now consider that a big red flag that the drive is not trustworthy.

For now; though, in my humble opinion, I would not assume your hard disk drive was the cause of your lagging. With ADWCleaner also showing clean results, I'd next check your internet speed. Here we use speedtest.net; but, you might check for where you are. The key is in running it several times to see if there are major changes (I had a woman about 10 years ago who got 14Mbps the first time and .2Mbps the second (Point two!)) If you get inconsistent speeds, can you try using a wired Ethernet connection instead of wireless?


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

DavisMcCarn said:


> I'm glad that the HDTune error scan showed no errors; but, your second screen shows it has logged 261 excessive shocks and 35 Calibration Retry events.
> (I had a woman about 10 years ago who got 14Mbps the first time and .2Mbps the second (Point two!)) If you get inconsistent speeds, can you try using a wired Ethernet connection instead of wireless?


Hey,
Yup i will rerun the test on daily basis for 14 days.
Lets see,if i can find anything out of it.
I dont know how did the disk got so many shocks,as i may be handling my laptop kinda rough but not to this extent..!
Also,i regularly do the dell support assistant check-up and it also shows me healthy results of the hardware.
I am running it currently to re-check the drive status(will post the results too).

I also ran speedtest and here are the results.But I have a question,what does the internet speed has to do with the lagging of my system(considering the files on the disk and the explorer too opening very slowly)?

Rgds
www.speedtest.net/my-result/5596920337
www.speedtest.net/my-result/5596947671


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Windows 10 "phones home" to Microsoft all of the time, reporting about what you are doing and what you have searched for.
Many webpages also refresh themselves every few seconds and may be getting content (ads) from several servers.
.99/.5 is pretty slow internet, these days and could easily cause long pauses while M$ is being notified or a page is being refreshed even if it is minimized.
If you turn off your wireless and just work on the PC's local files, is it better, or not?


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

DavisMcCarn said:


> Windows 10 "phones home" to Microsoft all of the time,
> If you turn off your wireless and just work on the PC's local files, is it better, or not?


Yea its a bit low speed but considered not bad here in India..!!
And even i am not connected to the internet the lag can be felt.
And at times it is so irritating and annoying.Because of it i have started my system to put on hibernate and never shut down.Even sometimes the windows button and search are damn slow and unresponsive that i feel to go back to win 8.


----------



## DavisMcCarn (Aug 17, 2005)

Unless you do Fn+F2 on your keyboard to disable the wireless (a second time turns it back on again), you are always connected to the internet (period)
Also, when you hibernate, Windows turns off the hard disk drive. Is there any chance the Calibration retry count is related to slow recovery from hibernation?
Do you have your stuff backed up (!!!)?


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

DavisMcCarn said:


> Unless you do Fn+F2 on your keyboard to disable the wireless (a second time turns it back on again), you are always connected to the internet (period)
> Also, when you hibernate, Windows turns off the hard disk drive. Is there any chance the Calibration retry count is related to slow recovery from hibernation?
> Do you have your stuff backed up (!!!)?


Yup turned off wifi and then checked.
I'm not sure about the calibration error. But may be the case.
I had already backed up my things as I was thinking of formatting my system.


----------



## shatrughna (Aug 13, 2008)

Contacted Dell support. They suggested ePSA. I did the extended one and found no problem/error.
Still at times my system becomes unresponsive and dead. 
Any help??


----------

